# Cooperhill Abbey - last seen Millhouse Sanctuary



## pricklyflower (8 January 2017)

Posting on behalf of friend:-

HELP! Our old pony Abbey was sent to Millhouse Animal Sanctuary to retire due to a bad back.  My daughter ring them today and as usual the lady was very helpful....NOT! and polite...... NOT&#128545;&#128545;&#128545;&#128545; apparently they no longer have Abbey and will not tell my daughter where she has gone!!!   Could all my horsey friends share this post in the hope that someone may know where she is.  Her name is Abbey (Cooperhill Abbey) she is a dark bay mare 14.2hh and around 15 years old.  She has kissing spine and a sacroiliac problem so hopefully she is not being ridden.  We know Abbey was still with Millhouse in October so she would have gone to her new home since then.  Please if anyone knows where she is let me know as I have a very distressed 15 year old wanting to know she is safe.  Many thanks in anticipation.

Not sure how to add pictures but do have some.


----------



## Zero00000 (8 January 2017)

You have quite a few replies on your fb post,
One in the last half hour from someone who works there?


----------



## Red-1 (8 January 2017)

Hi, I do not know where your pony is, but presume she is the one who was advertised as free to good home in 2015? In which case you could share the adverts so have pictures on HHO.

I did retire my horse to Millhouse Animal Sanctuary years ago, as they were next door to where my pony was kept. We did pay some board, but I do know that most horses do not have any money paid to keep them.

My pony was kept by them for some years, and no, I did not always know where he was, but I did know that he was safe. I suspect not all foster homes want ex-owners interfering. As he was local, I did in fact find him, and would occasionally drive by.

Once I had a job and was able, I had my pony back, and he looked well, and had been well cared for.

I also had a Shetland from them (about 10 years later) as a companion and they delivered him, and I was personally glad that any previous owners would not be given my details. When I no longer needed a companion the Shetland was given to another foster home, and as they collected from our house we did keep in touch, and the lovely lad was very much loved by the next home, and even did a turn at the school as a pony ride. 

If the new foster owners had not collected direct though, we would not have known where he was. No mystery, just privacy. 

I do not know much about the organisation, as when my pony went I was only 15 years old, but I do know that in my two dealings with them they were there to step in to help out, and the horses were well cared for.


----------

